

Ask HN: Is iOS Shazam always listening? - dokalanyi

Is it possible for an app to always listen to the mic on iOS, or is it a coincidence that just now as I was watching Pitch Perfect 2, Snoop Dog joined shazam? Moreover Shazam never sends me notifications, and I doubt my music preference would lead me to Snoop Dog. Image: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;xpldqLU
======
sfsylvester
Similar thing happened to me. Calvin Harris and Armin Van Buuren happen to
come up on the office SONOS. And then Shazam thinks it's prudent to notify me
that they've both joined as part of their new feature.

But ultimately, Shazam works on treating the individual fingerprints of songs
then running transformations. So even if it was possible on iOS, which it
isn't', they wouldn't be storing individual voices etc.

------
halotrope
Since Siri is now incorporating Shazam it might be possible. Otherwise the iOS
watchdog would kill the listening App the sooner the later so it would not be
possible without use of private API/Support from Apple. Also keep in mind that
when recording apps in iOS get the red indicator bar on top of the app. Much
more likely that you have been ML'd

------
gfosco
This is not possible at all on iOS, just a coincidence.

